# Curved, WQHD, G-Sync, 144hz, VA - hat der Markt gar nichts zu bieten?



## redfield (31. August 2018)

Ich nutze seit Jahren einen BenQ XL2420G mit G-Sync und TN Panel, in 24" und fullHD. An sich bin/war ich sehr zufrieden damit, allerdings hatte ich vor kurzem die Gelegenheit einen Samsung C24FG73 für ein paar Tage zu testen. VA Panel, 144hz, curved - aber leider nur FreeSync und ich bin NVIDIA Nutzer (1080Ti). Farben und Kontraste waren meinem TN natürlich deutlich überlegen und auch das Curved Design fand ich super, wobei ich zuerst sehr skeptisch war. Wirkt auf mich deutlich homogener und nach dem Wechsel wirkte mein BenQ auf mich, als hätte er einen Bauch.

Wie auch immer - ich habe nach Alternativen mit G-Sync und vielleicht in WQHD gesucht, wenn ich schon einen neuen kaufe(n sollte). Die Größe ist idealerweise 24" - zur Not wäre aber auch 27" okay. 24" in 1440p hat eine feinere Pixelmatrix und passt mir zum Sitzabstand und schnelle Spiele (Shooter etc.) besser...leider sind die meisten 27.

Ich habe mir nun einige Modelle angeschaut, wie z.B. den Acer Predator Z271U und ähnliche, leider bietet dieser z.B. nur in der 32" Version ein VA Panel. Die 27" Variante kommt mit TN  Ein IPS Panel wäre als Alternative etc. okay - wobei ich den VA Kontrast deutlich lieber mag und Blickwinkel spielt hier keine so große Rolle, da ich alleine direkt gerade davor sitze (deshalb wirkt Curved auch super).

Ich finde leider gar nichts passendes auf dem Markt. Vielleicht sollte ich noch einen Moment warten, ich bin verunsichert. Mir sind keine Ankündigungen bekannt. Die Eckdaten zusammengefasst wären also Curved, WQHD, G-Sync, 144hz, VA Panel (alternativ IPS) und idealerweise 24" (alternativ 27" - dafür müsste ich den Sitzabstand ändern).

HDR hatte ich bisher nie und auch nicht selbst getestet, ist ja noch kein sooo großes Thema...aber wenn das auch noch Kriterium wäre, findet man wohl gar keinen passenden. Ich weiß nicht, wie die Entwicklung weitergeht...hätte schon gerne einen Monitor, den ich die nächsten Jahre zeitgemäß nutzen kann. Wäre schade, wenn mehr und mehr HDR kommt und mein "neuer" es nicht kann. Bislang ist HDR ja zu vernachlässigen.

Über Rat oder Empfehlungen wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Lordac (31. August 2018)

Servus,

wenn man deine Wünsche bei Geizhals eingibt, kommen zwei Monitore mit TN-Panel raus:

- Acer Predator Z1 Z271 Ubmiphzx
- Asus ROG Swift PG27VQ

Der Asus hat bei PCGH bis auf die etwas zu hohe Grundhelligkeit und dem Preis sehr gut abgeschnitten ("Eierlegende Wollmilchsau"), bei Prad wurde er aber nicht ganz so gut getestet.

Zum Acer kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Wenn du ein VA/IPS-Panel willst, dann setz einfach die Filter bei Geizhals etwas anders (nach Priorität), und schau was raus kommt.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## redfield (31. August 2018)

Lordac schrieb:


> wenn man deine Wünsche bei Geizhals eingibt, kommen zwei Monitore mit TN-Panel raus



Richtig, aber ich möchte kein TN Panel  Ich nutze aktuell TN, zudem hatte ich auch geschrieben, dass ich den Acer Predator Z1 Z271 U bereits geprüft hatte und die 27" Version ein TN Panel hat. Lediglich die 32" Variante hat ein VA Panel zu bieten...aber 32" scheidet aus.


----------



## DOcean (31. August 2018)

ich glaube du hast da einen kleinen Denkfehler bzw. solltest folgendes überdenken

Curved sind häufig extrabreit d.h. aber auch das 27" von einem "normalen" Monitor nicht gleichzusetzen mit 27" von einem curved, der curved wenn er extrabreit ist hat deutlich mehr Diagonale bei *gleicher* Höhe und *gleicher* Pixeldichte

Es gibt z.B 6 Stück in Curved mit Gsync und 1440p -> Monitore mit Auflösung ab 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Form: gebogen (curved), Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Ich weiß ist IPS und kein VA aber ist ja vlt. eine Überlegung wert?


----------



## redfield (31. August 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich glaube du hast da einen kleinen Denkfehler



Mit Verlaub - nein, der Denkfehler liegt bei dir  Du hast Recht, wenn es (wie von dir verlinkt) um Ultra Widescreens geht. Die sind zwar curved, aber im 21:9 Format und somit Sonderfälle. Ich möchte aber keinen Ultra Widescreen in 21:9, sondern einen regulären 16:9 Curved. Wie beschrieben haben die ganz reguläre 1080p, 1440p oder eben 4k.

Hatte hier ein paar Bilder gemacht, vom Samsung C24FG7 (links) vs. BenQ 2420G (rechts).




> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind beide 24" fullHD in 1920*1080, nur dass der Samsung links curved ist (was beim direkten davor sitzen nicht wirklich wahrnehmbar ist).


----------



## redfield (31. August 2018)

Aktuell wäre mein Favorit der *Asus ROG Swift PG279Q *, allerdings ist der auch schon wieder drei Jahre alt und liegt noch bei ~740 Euro. Geizhals spuckt nach meinen Wünschen nur fünf Modelle aus, allerdings alle mit IPS und nicht curved. Ich denke also nicht, dass es etwas entsprechendes gibt. Vielleicht doch besser noch einen Moment warten und schauen, was in naher Zukunft angekündigt wird.


----------



## DOcean (31. August 2018)

was hälst du den von dem Vorschlag deine beiden Monitore gegen einen ultrabreiten Curved auszutauschen?

Da wäre die Auswahl etwas größer... auch nicht riesig nur die 6 die ich oben rausgesucht habe... aber immerhin

Oder halt auf curved verzichten dann wird die Auswahl deutlich größer


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2018)

Hast du denn beim testen das Gsync vermisst?


----------



## Gurdi (1. September 2018)

Da bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als auf Gsync zu verzichten, denn das Gsync Modul kann offenbar kein HDR!
Ich hab selbst ein C32HG70 und muss sagen das ist schon eine offenbarung mit VA, HDR und Freesync 2.


HDR spielt die nächste Zeit sicherlich eine große Rolle, da ist von auszugehen. Streich Gsync und kauf dir ein anständiges Panel was auch noch weniger kostet. In WQHD mit deiner Karte ist es auch kein must have wie ich finde, da wird dir das ehr an Bildqualität sicher besser gefallen.


----------



## redfield (1. September 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du denn beim testen das Gsync vermisst?



Ja, schon etwas - vor allem in optisch opulenteren Titeln unterhalb der 100 fps ist G-Sync super. Wenn ich ein Spiel wie The Witcher 3 o.ä. mit Mods versehe und mehr auf Optik gehe, dann kann ich es problemlos auf 50 oder 60 fps limitieren, ohne dass es sich unsauber spielt. Ohne G-Sync wirkt es da schon deutlich weniger rund.




Gurdi schrieb:


> Da bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als auf Gsync zu verzichten, denn das Gsync Modul kann offenbar kein HDR!



Jain. Bisher nicht, allerdings gibt's mit dem G-Sync HDR nun den ersten Monitor, der dazu in der Lage ist...und auch der erste, der 4k in 144hz bietet. 2500 Euro und völlig sinnlos.




Gurdi schrieb:


> In WQHD mit deiner Karte ist es auch kein must have wie ich finde, da wird dir das ehr an Bildqualität sicher besser gefallen.



Spiele ja nach wie vor in fullHD und WQHD wäre in der Tat kein Muss, aber die 1080Ti wird evtl. bald durch eine 2080Ti abgelöst, mal schauen. Der C32HG70 ist an sich cool, allerdings sind mir 32" mit den dpi für die PC Nutzung viel zu wuchtig, vor allem für schnelle, kompetitive Shooter. An einer Xbox One X könnte ich mir das Teil gut vorstellen, da HDR und FreeSync nutzbar - habe ich aber keine. AMD hat auch bislang keine Karten im Sortiment, die mir leistungstechnisch gefallen, somit muss ich wohl auf FreeSync verzichten.

In schnellen Online FPS kann ich zwar auf G-Sync verzichten, dort sind aber auch hohe Kontrast- und Schwarzwerte fast kontraproduktiv. Hier reicht ein TN Panel völlig. Gerade dort, wo sich VA und HDR auszahlen...in optisch opulenten und atmosphärischen Singleplayer Titeln, wäre auch Free- oder G-Sync hilfreich. Kann sein, dass ich zu sehr daran gewöhnt bin, aber selbst Spiele mit 130 fps fühlen sich ohne G-Sync teils weniger "smooth" an, als mit. Hängt vom Spiel ab.

Ich warte einfach erstmal bis Frühjahr 2019, schauen ob sich bis dahin etwas tut...damit ich Metro Exodus ordentlich genießen kann


----------



## Cruach (2. September 2018)

redfield schrieb:


> Ich warte einfach erstmal bis Frühjahr 2019, schauen ob sich bis dahin etwas tut...



Schließe mich an!  Warte auch auf die eierlegende Monitorwollmilchsau >32 Zoll, 144 Hz, G-Sync und UWQHD oder 4K zu bezahlbaren Preisen...wird wohl noch ein bisschen dauern.


----------

